# Dolphin Research Center or Theater at the sea?



## djkrolow (Feb 9, 2008)

My wife, two kids(5 & 6) and I will be staying at the Hammocks in March(first time flying with the kids) and would like to see some dolphins and explore the other interests of the Keys. I can't decide on DRC or Theater at the Sea as far as the dolphins go.  I know that it will be expensive either way, but it's a vacation.  Also are there any other must see places, as well as, restaurants that we should visit that would keep the kids interested.  My kids are pretty easy to please and I've already scoped out some of the beaches in the area, but it always seems like the Tuggers know the hidden gems that should be visited.  We will have a rental car, as we are driving down from Ft Lauderdale to Marathon.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Transit (Feb 9, 2008)

Theater of the sea has some other displays besides the Dolphin swim. The kids like the little beach there where you can snorkle with colorfull fish and the seal show. Make sure no one in your party is allergic to cats they have a ton of them running around the complex. The place is small but is nice. I haven't been to the DRC but have heard of good expirences there.There was a good thread on this here.


----------



## beanie (Feb 9, 2008)

*robbies*

stop at robbies around mile marker 71 and feed the tarpon along with dodging the pelicans . another stop is at the hawks cay resort I think around mm 61 which has a dolphin area that you can observe from the sidelines . my wife and I drove up from marathon 1 day and had breakfast there as suggested by another guest . they have a really good breakfast buffett and the we walked out and observed the dolphin swim . needless to say we were back there the next am so my wife could do the swim . if you are staying in marathon there is a eatery behind the police station and high school on the water called something fishery ? can't remember the name but I'm sure some tugger can help me out but they make a lobster rueben that is great . porky's also has a great cheeseburger .

I found the name . it's keys fisheries   http://www.keysfisheries.com/restaurant.html


----------



## Transit (Feb 9, 2008)

beanie said:


> stop at robbies around mile marker 71 and feed the tarpon along with dodging the pelicans QUOTE]
> 
> I stopped at Robbie's because of Conchman's post and when I started to enter the restaurant it didn't look so hot. I tried to back out but my crew wasn't having it , they were hungry. I reluctantly went in and we had some burgers . The kids loved the giant fish out back.I chatted with some locals .The girls bought junk from the junk stand.   It turned out to be an interesting stop off.


----------



## beanie (Feb 9, 2008)

we never ate at robbies ,just stopped twice to feed the tarpon out back .


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 9, 2008)

*Do the "Dolphin Experience" at the DRC*

Did the "Experience" at DRC over 10 years ago along with my brother and my S-I-L. It was an unforgettable time. Had to book it the month before- don't know what their policy is now but then you had to make reservations at the beginning of the prior month until all reservation slots were filled for the following month. I then had to mail a full payment to this nonprofit organization [and did deduct $255 (3 adults were $85 apiece over a decade ago) off my income taxes] 
    We spent a considerable amount of time learning about the dolphins, feeding them touching them and swimming with them in a lagoon. 
     Besides the fact that the DRC is a nonprofit, the major difference of this "attraction" is that the Dolphins here are not "trained" nor captured nor starved into submission. They have free access to the ocean and are not held captive. They choose to come to this location every day and stay near Grassy Key/Islamorada as they've become fond of the DRC personnel. That's a stark difference from trained animals in a zoo- many attractions like Sea Workl (as an example) use trained/enslaved dolphins who are taught to behave in submission by withholding food/being held captive. The Dolphin Research Center offers a very genuine Dolphin experience, IMHO.
Brian


----------



## djkrolow (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the help, I got a lot of nice informaton.  Can't wait to go next month and get out of these cold Wisconsin temperatures (-48 below with windchill today).


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 10, 2008)

*iF YOU'RE GOUING NEXT MONTH...*

If it's NEXT MONTH that you are going tothe Keys, I would urge you toattempt toget a reservation NOW with the DRC for their "Dolphin Experience". (It may unfortunately be already too late onFebruary 10 for a prime March reservation)....but you'll never know unless you call them.
Brian


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 10, 2008)

*iF YOU'RE GOING NEXT MONTH...*

If it's NEXT MONTH that you are going tothe Keys, I would urge you toattempt toget a reservation NOW with the DRC for their "Dolphin Experience". (It may unfortunately be already too late on February 10 for a prime March reservation)....but you'll never know unless you call them.
Brian


----------



## JillC (Feb 13, 2008)

*DRC*

We took our boys to DRC about 10 years ago.  There is a program for about an hour to learn all about the dolphins and then everyone swam with the dolphins for about 20 minutes.  It truly was fun and amazing to see how really big they are.

We also will be flying into FLL and then driving down to Marathon in March.  Have fun on your trip!


----------

